# Battery error



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

am looking at a laptop for a family member, its a hp pavilion, i7, all i know at the moment. will dig out model number if needed.


on start up it displays an error

error 601 internal batter, i have a ebay replacment battery here but it still displays the error. 

any ideas?


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

also, the ac power lead has a bend in the mental bit that pushes into the laptop, it powers the laptop no problem, if its powering the laptop it should also be charging the battery? or is it possible it powers laptop and not charging battery


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

both batterys show different failure ids

original battery failure id : RE00W

replacement battery : RQDN7V-81V8N8-MFPWLK-C0AG03


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01443470


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

i tried that, both batterys failed, as they did here to:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Correct. If the "Full Charge Capacity" of the battery (shown in the left column of your screenshots) is less than 25 percent of the "Design Capacity" (also shown in the left column), the laptop will throw up an error.

Your first screenshot shows a "Full Charge Capacity" of "160 mAh" which is "(5%)" less than the "Design Capacity" of "3200 mAh". (160 divided by 3200 = .05).

Your second screenshot shows a "Full Charge Capacity" of "448 mAh" which is "(14%)" less than the "Design Capacity" of "3200 mAh". (448 divided by 3200 = .14).


----------



## Joe1888 (Dec 21, 2010)

you agree both batterys fecked then? dogey ebay seller?

the batterys both show as plugged in but not charging


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree with HP, both batteries are worn out and need to be replaced.


----------

